# Hunting boots thinsulate question.????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Wondering how much big of a difference is 2000grams compared to 1000. Just bought a pair of 2000's and trying to decide if a single pair of regular socks will keep my feet warm with em or go a size bigger so i can put a thick sock on with them. They're mainly for sitting in the dekes, not walking, and my feet usually get cold faster than most other people


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I am the same way for my feet. Mine seem to get cold really easy and I know next time I think I'm going to vouch for a 2000g. One thing I did notice with any thinsulate is that feet get a lot colder when you walk around they sweat, then you go back to staying still and the sweat turns cold and makes matters worse. But I tried a pair of liner socks, which are really thin, then I put on my regular pair of woolies. This helps out so much. Because they wick away the sweat so your foot stays warm and dry. The liners are cheap and definetely worth it, they really do work. Hope this helps.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

for every two hundred grams its like wearing a pair of socks. If that will help you at all.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

honkerslayr said:


> One thing I did notice with any thinsulate is that feet get a lot colder when you walk around they sweat, then you go back to staying still and the sweat turns cold and makes matters worse.


good call, didn't really think of it that way to much. I have a really thin pair of socks that i got in a three pack of woolies and thick cotton ones. I assume those are the liners you're talking about...???


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

averyghg said:


> honkerslayr said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I did notice with any thinsulate is that feet get a lot colder when you walk around they sweat, then you go back to staying still and the sweat turns cold and makes matters worse.
> ...


No I'm not sure. But if you really want to be sure to get "liner" socks, go to scheels or cabelas. The ones I'm talking about I purchased at scheels and they specifically for that use. If you ask someone about them they should be able to hep you....I think they were around 4-5$ for a pair. The ones you got could be it though. if they are wool they aren't liners though.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks

they're not wool, they seem like almost a cotton type material but they are paper thin. Ill run to scheels tomorrow and see what they got


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

They are probably polypropylene socks. I wear them under a smartwool or merino wool sock for wicking moisture. They work great and are very comfy :wink: 
Canuck


----------



## yelik (Oct 23, 2006)

You want to keep the feet warm????
do the good old canadian poor boy trick, in warmer not so cold days but your feet in a shopping bag ie walmart, in a colder day use a thicker shopping bag, ie cabelas. 
have an 19 yr old pair of sorels the old style , worn out holes in the heel liner flattened out. use the shopping bag, good to -35 when ice fishing ( no shack cause shacks r for whimps) :beer: :beer: :beer: 
try it before you make up your mind. works in runners, work boots etc.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

The BEST, let me repeat that, BEST cold weather boot on the market today are black, rubber, army issue boots. Some call them micky mouse boots. I have a new pair of Rocky Blizzard Stalkers with 1200 grams (pretty sure that's the next best boot to the Rocky Inferno 2000) and never wear them. I bought them as a backup boot cus they were on sale, and trust me, that's what have become, backup. I found my micky mouse boots at Fleet Farm for $35. Best investment ever. I could go on and on about them, heck, I should make a commission off the gov. for how many times I've told people how happy I am with them.

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We always used mickey mouse boots on the oil rigs, they are good but my feet did sweat a lot in them compared to a good pair of gortex thinsulate boots.. i really like my 1600 gram Georgia boots, they have little removable ice spikes even.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another trick is to buy boots a bit on the large size. If you put on extra socks then have to cram your foot into the boot you are defeating the purpose. Your feet will stay warmer with a bit of air space around them.

I have a pair of waders that are a bit small in the boot. Because of that I actually wear those barefoot and my feet stay as warm as they do with a boot of proper fit and socks.

Unfortunately my feet sweat with very little movement. Even polypropylene socks can't wick enough moisture away.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys, i wore em around the house last night with a wool sock in them and they felt really good. I think it was a nice little $170 purchase.

I was a little worried cause they were only a size 9 but they should work great. By the way, just for the record i don't think shoe size is correlated with you know what, is it? :-? haha


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

averyghg said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys, i wore em around the house last night with a wool sock in them and they felt really good. I think it was a nice little $170 purchase.
> 
> I was a little worried cause they were only a size 9 but they should work great. By the way, just for the record i don't think shoe size is correlated with you know what, is it? :-? haha


Yeah I'm pretty sure it does... :lol: jk


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

spray some deoderant on your feet, this will help with the sweating. Did this for a couple of football games last year in some really cold weather and it worked great!!!


----------

